# new nurgle units next



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Putrid blight kings in comming, I have a picture but drop box isnt doing the do, anyway think nurgle themed ogre sized warriors, unit of five in a box .


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hell.yes.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Eh not that disgusting.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Blightknights are brilliant. As if nurgle needed more good stuff, they've now got 3 wound chosen monstrous infantry... Gonna be painful. I like those. Not too fussed about Spume, but with 6-8 S7 attacks and 4 wounds, he's not too shabby. Still, a normal Chaos Lord is much better.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

GW, what did Slaanesh and Tzeentch do to you as a child? Even Khorne only gets Skullcrushers, why does that smelly old fatass Nurgle get the GW blowjob?

Mrep, gonna need to think up a fluff justification for some Tzeentch Ogre dudes with a statline like that.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Note that these dudes can be used by WoC, DoC, and Beastmen, might be a clue to what the book will entail.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

More 'meh' Nurgle sculpts from Games Sweatshop.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> More 'meh' Nurgle sculpts from Games Sweatshop.


Lol games sweatshop, speaking of sculps, I dont recognise any of the designers listed.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

The dudes name is "Aragorn Marks"



Aragorn!

I personally think these sculps are awesome, I'll be grabbing a box, and Gutrot Spume! My WoC are a mix but the infantry are all Nurgle, so these will fit in great.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I think they look pretty good for some Chaos Mortals. Hopefully the other gods get their love soon.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Lol games sweatshop, speaking of sculps, I dont recognise any of the designers listed.


Yeah, I need to 'shop up a Games Sweatshop logo for a sig...after my experience of working for them, it's just too perfect.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Einherjar667 said:


> Note that these dudes can be used by WoC, DoC, and Beastmen, might be a clue to what the book will entail.


And a massive hint to how the next Nagash book will treat chaos.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Vaz said:


> And a massive hint to how the next Nagash book will treat chaos.


Probably taken over half of the Empire. Really worried about warhammer being killed after Nagash.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't know about the law cos I haven't touched warhammer since dieter hellsnitch and nagash were in the same book. But surely some entity of sigmar will save the empires day and slay nagash again. But back on topic, they look pretty cool. Much like most of the latest warhammer release's.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I smell a Plague marine conversion, a very putrid, gassy, smelly plague marine conversion.

EDIT: Oow, or even better; obliterators!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

locustgate said:


> Probably taken over half of the Empire. Really worried about warhammer being killed after Nagash.


Can't see that happening. All that's happened is 



that Kislev and Dogs of War have been squatted, while potential armies like Araby etc have been taken out of the game as a result of the Skaven (so no War Elephants, I'd always hoped for that after the Mumakil kit and then the Ogre Kingdoms kit, so kind of sad about that). Dwarfs, Wood Elves, and Tomb Kings have been given a reason to adventure outside of their own lands. Bretonnia has been brought into the game plan, as previously, other than a random Chaos raid on its coastline, it's been pretty much secure as a result of the Empire shielding it. While they previously had reasons for fighting outside of their homeland (Grail Quest/Crusades etc), there was less of a reason than Gilles returning and slaying Nagash. The Beastmen have turned from some random raiding force to actually participating in the war on their own merit under Malagor, rather than being some annoyance/number buff for the Daemons and Warriors of Chaos.

Ulthuan is once again invaded by the Druchii/Dark Elves, and the High Elves are riven by internecine conflict as Imrik stands alone while Tyrion fights. The Storm of Chaos has changed from simply destroying the icon of Sigmar's faith and turning Archaon into a god into the motivation of the actual war - which is destroying Nagash, which ensures their continued existence.

The only forces which aren't properly accounted for so far IIRC are the Lizardmen, Orcs and Ogres, plus Cathay/Nippon etc, but the latter are rarely mentioned in Fantasy (something I've always felt strange, that a land which is the size of the old world itself is always ignored and the only things of note seem to be in the old world, while the Lizardmen and Ogres will have reasons to fight under their own steam - the Skaven and Daemons against the Lizardmen, and Orcs and Ogres will fight for fightings sake - the Ogres at the behest of whoever pays them enough/feeds them enough. Or if Skrag is able to turn them into a force at the behest of the Great Maw, but that's fairly similar to the Beastmen story, so I cannot see that happening.


That is why I don't think that Fantasy will end - they have introduced a number of changes to Fantasy as well in Nagash that are pretty much preliminary for a new edition - combined forces, "fortifications", combined stats for monstrous riders, 50% lords etc, and now with everyone having a reason to fight, and with the changes to the maps etc, it actually encourages people to buy the new stuff. "The End Times" is only the beginning, I think.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I think they're awesome.

Will be using them as Beasts of Nurgle, Spawn of Nurgle, or maaaybe Heralds of Nurgle.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I really can't decide whether I like these or not. I am a huge fan of the Forsaken models, and I guess I kind of had higher hopes for these. Will need better pics to form a clearer opinion though.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I agree with Vaz, they are investing a TON into WHFB(which people were pleading for) to sink it in2015


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

MidnightSun said:


> GW, what did Slaanesh and Tzeentch do to you as a child? Even Khorne only gets Skullcrushers, why does that smelly old fatass Nurgle get the GW blowjob?
> 
> Mrep, gonna need to think up a fluff justification for some Tzeentch Ogre dudes with a statline like that.


I'm not sure what you mean, there are no Nurgle specific units for WoC, other than the Lord clampack and various finecast guys. while there are the Hellstriders of Slaanesh, and Skullcrushers. I'd say Nurgle doesn't get as much love as the internet likes to act.

And here are better photos. 

http://imgur.com/a/7Byj0 These look incredible, and follow suit with said Nurgle Lord perfectly.

Interesting how in the photos, they aren't ranked up.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well i'll look into adding these into as Mega Plague Bearers that can be fielded into my Chaos Space Marine army when I eventually add Chaos Daemons. Imagine ten of these bastards against those Ultramarine pussies.

Oh and they are exceptionally fully sick.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The price point on these is pretty solid, all things considered. I'll probably snag a box for myself at some point. My Warriors of Chaos are a bit light on the monstrous stuff, after all.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean, there are no Nurgle specific units for WoC, other than the Lord clampack and various finecast guys. while there are the Hellstriders of Slaanesh, and Skullcrushers. I'd say Nurgle doesn't get as much love as the internet likes to act.


Festus is amazing, the Mark of Nurgle is a generally strong choice across the army, the Lore of Nurgle is overall better than Lore of Slaanesh (in my view - and accesses Lore of Death, a strong choice), and now they get some really nice Monstrous Infantry and a pretty okay character. Slaanesh gets Hellstriders, who are pretty bad, a pretty good Lore and Sigvald who's reasonable but boring, and Tzeentch gets Vilitch who's a pile of crap, a Lore which is crap, and a Mark that's only really good on Warriors, Shrines and Chosen.


----------



## driller (Jul 26, 2013)

is it crazy for me to wanting to use them as stright up 40k nurgle terminators?


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

driller said:


> is it crazy for me to wanting to use them as stright up 40k nurgle terminators?


No. Just say they are primative warriors that have been empowered by the gods to have the same stats and stuff


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Nurgle terminators is a cracking idea! I really think that would work well, I wonder how they rack up size wise, looking forward to this release, not too keen on the paint job GW have used, Its alittle too colour ful for my liking, I prefer the older plaid muted nurgle.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

They're the same size as Ogryns and Ogre Bulls-- 40mm square bases. They're definitely bigger than Terminators, but they'd make very cool Nurgle Spawn or something. I mean, Spawn are still a popular choice with Chaos players, and doubly so with Nurgle players who can use them as an inexpensive shock unit to back up those pesky T6 bikers...

Although I'm still planning on just using them as what they're actually for.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> Although I'm still planning on just using them as what they're actually for.


You crazy dreamer


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> You crazy dreamer


What's so crazy about not feeling any overwhelming urge to convert them into anything else and just run a unit of 6 of 'em as-is in a Warriors of Chaos army?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

The Son of Horus said:


> What's so crazy about not feeling any overwhelming urge to convert them into anything else and just run a unit of 6 of 'em as-is in a Warriors of Chaos army?



Thats what Im using them for, big tanky nurgle infantry for my Warriors of Chaos. I adore the idea of plagued knights! And royalty no less.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Just had a great idea, they will be my retinue for Daemon Prince Achaylus "Bonecrusher" Ro'Ka'Han as my Bonecrusher's they will be listed as Undivided and not Nurgle and there needs almost no conversion work.

Just think of Chaos Ogryns.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

No, no, and thrice no! I will not be tempted by the new slimys! :crazy:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

After seeing better pictures I think I will pick up a box. A mutant army starring these guys, Forsaken and a Mutalith would be sweet.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> What's so crazy about not feeling any overwhelming urge to convert them into anything else and just run a unit of 6 of 'em as-is in a Warriors of Chaos army?


I was joking matey


----------

